# Olperer Runde - Tourbericht



## cschaeff (16. März 2019)

Noch keinen Plan für ein langes Wochenende?
Lust auf eine schöne Mehrtagestour in den Alpen, aber einfach keine ganze Woche Zeit?

Wir haben im Juni 2018 in drei Tagen den OLPERER auf einer schönen Strecke mit viel Landschaft und tollen trails umrundet.






Nachfolgend unser kleiner Tourbericht


----------



## cschaeff (16. März 2019)

TAG 1 Gossensass - Stein

Wir starten in Gossensass, welches verkehrsgünstig an der Brenner-Autobahn liegt und auch über einen Bahnhof verfügt (kostenloser Dauerparkplatz Am Bahnhof).

Die ersten 3-4 Kilometer geht es noch weniger beschaulich auf der alten Brennerstraße Richtung Norden, aber Richtung Zirogalm/Enzianhütte wird es schnell ruhiger und man fährt durch schönen Nadelwald dahin. 



 

Die bewirtschaftete Zirogalm mit den Nebengebäuden, rechts der Bildmitte unsere heutige Fleißaufgabe: Das Schlüsseljoch



 

Bis zur Enzianhütte kann man alles gut fahren, danach wird der Weg recht steil und verblockt, so dass man in den Schiebemodus übergeht. 



 

Blick zurück auf die Zirogalm, im Hintergrund die Tribulaune.



 

Die Alm erstrahlt im frischen Grün, die Alpenrosen bilden dazu einen schönen Kontrast.  



 

Weiter geht es schiebenderweise Richtung Schlüsseljoch. 



 

Wer Blümchen mag - unbedingt im Juni fahren 



 

Kurz vor dem Joch kann man wieder ein Stück fahren...



 

... und langsam wird es auch ein wenig schroffer.



 

Am Schlüsseljoch auf 2.212 m. ü. d. M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (16. März 2019)

Die Abfahrt vom Schlüsseljoch ist einfach. Es geht eine recht breite alte Militärpiste hinunter, mit tollen Panoramen in die Pfunderer Berge... 



 

... und in den Talschluss des Pfitschertals mit dem Hochfeiler als dominierender Gipfel am Alpenhauptkamm.



 

Die Piste ist, wie gesagt, fahrtechnisch kein besonderes highlight...



 

... aber zusammen mit dem schönen Panorama dennoch ein lohnender Abschnitt.



 

Der berühmte Tunnel mit den interessant geschichteten Felsplatten. 



 

Der Talboden des Pfitschertals ist topfeben, da haben die Gletscher viel feines Material herausgeschmirgelt, was hier sedimentierte.



 

Die schöne Kirche in St. Jakob.



 

Wir fahren weiter bis zum hintersten Ort im Pfitschertal - Stein.

Markante Felsformationen türmen sich im Nordosten des Talschlusses auf.



 

Quartier beziehen wir im Gasthof Stein, ein einfaches Gasthaus mit guter Verpflegung und günstigem Preis. Kann man empfehlen... 

30 km und 1.400 HM - nach 6 Stunden Autofahrt noch ganz gut zu machen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. März 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> TAG 1 Gossensass - Stein
> Wir starten in Gossensass, welches verkehrsgünstig an der Brenner-Autobahn liegt und auch über einen Bahnhof verfügt (kostenloser Dauerparkplatz Am Bahnhof).
> 
> Die ersten 3-4 Kilometer geht es noch weniger beschaulich auf der alten Brennerstraße Richtung Norden, aber Richtung Zirogalm/Enzianhütte wird es schnell ruhiger und man fährt durch schönen Nadelwald dahin.



Da gibt es aber einen sehr schönen Radweg auf der alten Bahntrasse. Man kann dann fast gegenüber vom Abzweig zur Enzianhütte die Brennerstraße überqueren. Der Umweg ist marginal und dürfte sogar weniger Höhenmeter haben als die Brennerstraße.


----------



## cschaeff (16. März 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber einen sehr schönen Radweg auf der alten Bahntrasse. Man kann dann fast gegenüber vom Abzweig zur Enzianhütte die Brennerstraße überqueren. Der Umweg ist marginal und dürfte sogar weniger Höhenmeter haben als die Brennerstraße.



 Wird gespeichert und bei nächster Gelegenheit umgesetzt


----------



## p100473 (16. März 2019)

sehr schön, bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Schlüsseljoch sind wir mal bei einem Alpen-X gefahren und dann weiter übers Pfunderer ....

SG


----------



## cschaeff (17. März 2019)

TAG 2 Stein - Hintertux

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund 
Früh verlassen wir den Gasthof Stein und begeben uns direkt in den Anstieg zum Pfitscher Joch.





800 HM liegen vor uns auf einer Piste mit angenehmer Steigung, schön zum Warmfahren...





Blick zurück ins Pfitschertal. Rechts der Bildmitte ist der Einschnitt des Schlüsseljochs zu erkennen, von dem wir gestern herunterkamen.





Bei schöner Morgensonne geht es mit tollen Blicken in die Hochfeilergruppe stetig bergan.





Uriger Ansitz an einer uralten Lärche.





Die Bergkulisse ist schon gewaltig, der Alpenhauptkamm lässt grüßen...





Die Piste ist zum Hochkurbeln wunderbar. Die Steigung beträgt konstant um die 6-7 %. Als Wegebaumaterial hat man ganz weißes Quarzgestein verwendet. In der Morgensonne leuchtet der Weg wie eine Skipiste. 





Der Hochfeiler und seine Trabanten...





...ziehen einen bei jeder Kehre erneut in ihren Bann...





...und so steht man dank der schönen Kulisse viel schneller als gedacht auf der Passhöhe an einem Gipfelkreuz der anderen Art.





Es ist kalt heute Morgen am Pfitscherjoch-Haus. Das Thermometer an der Tür sagt + 3 °C. Der Hüttenwirt erzählt, als er heute Morgen die Tür aufsperrte, waren es - 5 °C. In der Auffahrt war ich nicht unglücklich über die Tiefen Temperaturen, hält sich doch so die Schwitzerei etwas in Grenzen. Für die Abfahrt wird klamottentechnisch allerdings aufgerüstet.


----------



## cschaeff (17. März 2019)

Wir haben hier bereits dreimal in Nord-Süd-Richtung heraufgeschoben...





...und hatten die schöne Landschaft in bester Erinnerung.





Schöner als Schieben...





...ist natürlich fahren 





Der frühe Aufbruch am Morgen lohnt sich, weit und breite keine Wanderer zu sehen.





Und so haben wir diesen genialen trail komplett für uns allein 





Abwechselungsreich, teils mit kleinen Treppen aus Natursteinen und stets mit tollen Ausblicken...





...geht es meist mit S1/S2 im Slalom durch die Alpenrosen...





...und die Felsblöcke hinab.





Die ersten Wanderer, die uns vom Parkplatz am Schleegeis entgegenkommen.





Nicht nur auf den trail schauen, auch mal rechts und links die Landschaft genießen, es lohnt...





Neben viel flowigen Abschnitten...





...immer wieder auch mal etwas Kniffliges wie hier im oberen S2-Bereich.





Die wenigen Wanderer, die uns im unteren Teil begegnen, sind entspannt und spenden sogar Applaus für unsere "Fahrkünste".





Spätestens als der trail Richtung Parkplatz breit ausläuft sind wir uns sicher: Eine echte Perle, locker TOP 10


----------



## cschaeff (17. März 2019)

Ein letzter Blick zurück zum trail-Ende. 



 

Das Wasser des Schleegeis-Speichers leuchtet türkisfarben.  



 

Der Muttenockferner am Ende des Speichers befindet sich rasant auf dem Rückmarsch...



 

Wir fahren auf kleinen Nebenstraßen Richtung Ginzling.



 

Hinter Ginzling hat es eine kleine Brücke weggerissen. Wir versuchen uns dennoch eine geschlagene Viertelstunde an der Bachquerung, finden aber keine sichere Möglichkeit und fahren wieder zurück auf die andere Talseite...    



 

Weiter geht es auf Asphalt über die Schluchtsstrecke nach Finkenberg und dann ins Tuxer Tal hinein.



 

Blick Richtug Hintertux.



 

Immer am Tuxer Bach entlang...



 

...mit einem schönen Pausenplätzchen direkt auf einer Kiesbank am Wasser...



 

...geht es zur Frühstückspension Christina, unserer Übernachtung in Hintertux (klare Empfehlung).

60 km und 1.900 HM


----------



## GuyHardforks (17. März 2019)

Absolut traumhafte Gegend und danke für den Bericht. Hast du zufällig den gpx track dazu?


----------



## cschaeff (17. März 2019)

GuyHardforks schrieb:


> Absolut traumhafte Gegend und danke für den Bericht. Hast du zufällig den gpx track dazu?



Kommt am Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (18. März 2019)

Ich bin 2018 auch das Pfitscher-Joch in Süd-Nord-Richtung gefahren und mir kam die Abfahrt ruppiger als früher vor. Die Abfahrt bin ich schon öfters gefahren, meist als Tagestour, aber ich hatte es flüssiger in Erinnerung. Schien mir ausgewaschener als früher.
Bin jetzt gespannt auf die Abfahrt vom Tuxer-Joch. Bitte viele Bilder.


----------



## detlefs (18. März 2019)

Klingt nach 'ner guten Tour,ich plan es mir ein.... wir sind vor 2 Jahren statt übers Schlüssel - übers Flatschjoch nach Kematen gefahren..fast zu 100% fahrbar (dafür nachmittags zurück übers Schlüsseljoch, runter gehts gut ;-)


----------



## cschaeff (18. März 2019)

detlefs schrieb:


> Klingt nach 'ner guten Tour,ich plan es mir ein.... wir sind vor 2 Jahren statt übers Schlüssel - übers Flatschjoch nach Kematen gefahren..fast zu 100% fahrbar (dafür nachmittags zurück übers Schlüsseljoch, runter gehts gut ;-)


Wie ist die Abfahrt vom Flatschjoch nach Kematen? Einige nehmen dann ja noch den Wolfendorn als Gipfel mit...


----------



## detlefs (18. März 2019)

Hi, im obern drittel a schöner Trail, dann leider Forstweg, hab die weitere Trailalternative leider zu spät gesehn ...wg Gipfel..da lag leider noch Schnee


----------



## cschaeff (18. März 2019)

TAG 3 Hintertux - Gossensass

In morgendlichen Nebelschwaden...





...geht es mit vielen Kühen erst mal Richtung Bichlalm.





Wir sind schon mal über den Sommerberg an den Skiliften zum Tuxer hoch, aber das war nicht so erbaulich.





Deswegen lockte das Weitental und der schöne Wasserfall als alternativer Aufstieg zum Joch.





Schöner Wasserfall, die Frage ist nur, wo geht der Weg da vorbei?





Ah, ja....






Also, wer trittsicher, einigermaßem im Tragen geübt...





...und schwindelfrei ist...





...hat hier einen sehr spannenden Abschnitt, der den Sommerberg in der Abenteuerwertung um Längen schlägt.


----------



## cschaeff (18. März 2019)

Hinter dem Wasserfall geht es kurz etwas "schluchtig" weiter...





...bis sich ein wundervoll einsames und stilles Hochtal öffnet.





Ein schöner trail führt gut fahrbahr leicht ansteigend durch sattgrüne Wiesen...





Pfeiffkonzert inklusive...





Oben raus wird es mal kurz steiler, aber der Weg ist gut zu schieben.





Blick zurück auf unseren Aufstieg durchs Weitental.





Der Hintertuxer Gletscher kommt langsam ins Blickfeld.





Am Joch angekommen sieht man den Fahrweg vom Sommerberg...





...und den Sommerskizirkus am Gletscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (18. März 2019)

Wir wenden uns von dem Grauen ab und steuern Richtung Schmirntal hinunter. 



 

Der trail ist teilweise stark ausgewaschen. so dass man in den tiefen Rinnen mit den Pedalen an den Rändern hängenbleibt.  



 

Bei den arg tiefen Rinnen und verblockten Stellen schieben wir kurze Abschnitte. 



 

Weite Teile sind jedoch gut fahrbar, im Mittel so um S2 würd ich sagen.



 

Auch eine wirklich schöne Abfahrt, die allerdings mehr Konzentration fordert, als vom Pfitscher runter. 



 

Plötzlich hören wir von rechts Steinschlag aus den Schrofen und entdecken schnell den Übeltäter.



 

Dann wird uns klar, dass wir mit die letzten sind, die diesen trail in "natürlichem" Zustand befahren haben. Im unteren Drittel ist bereits ein Minibagger zu Gange, der eine rd. 1,50 m breite Murmelbahn mit entsprechend großen Kurvenradien anlegt hat und sich immer weiter Richtung Joch hinaufarbeitet. Vermutlich werden hier demnächst die ELEKTRISCHEN hochsurren...
Der schwere Abschnitt mit den Baumstämmen ist jedenfalls komplett verschwunden.  

Am Ende dieses Kindergeburtstages trifft man auf den Fahrweg am Kaserer Bach.      



 

Auch eine schöne Landschaft...



 

...mit urigen Häusern und einer schönen Einkehr im Alpengasthof Kasern.


----------



## soundfreak (18. März 2019)

danke schon jetzt für das "glustig" machen - top bilder - schaut nach einer wunderbaren runde aus !!


----------



## cschaeff (19. März 2019)

Durchs Schmirntal hinunter, rüber nach Gries auf der alten Brennerstraße und hoch nach Vinaders bringt uns zum Einstieg Richtung Sattelbergalm...



 

...die immer wieder eine schöne Einkehr bietet.



 

Der Sohn vom "bösen Bauern" hat an der alten Auffahrt zum Sattelberg furchteinflößende Verbotsschilder aufgestellt. So nehmen wir die offizielle Schiebestrecke, die kurz hinter der Sattelbergalm beginnt.  



 

Doch irgendwie kommen wir vom Weg ab und sind plötzlich doch wieder auf dem Fahrweg...  



 

...welcher mit schönen Ausblicken... 



 

...in meist angenehmer Steigung... 



 

...bis zum Sattelberg hinaufführt.



 

Der Sattelberg markiert zugleich den Beginn der Brenner-Grenzkamm-Straße, ein mehr als 10 km langer Aussichtsbalkon auf rd. 2.200 mNN.


----------



## cschaeff (19. März 2019)

Der nährstoffarme Boden lässt hier (besonders im Juni) eine unglaubliche Blütenpracht entstehen...





...und man weiß gar nicht...





...ob man lieber die Blumen...





...oder das Panorama bewundern soll. Am Sandjöchl beginnt eine der schönsten Abfahrten der Ostalpen, der 1er nach Gossensass.





Meist in S1 geht es in nicht zu steilem Gefälle...





...durch die Alpenrosen hinab.





Der trail bietet alles, was das bikerherz höher schlagen lässt.





Nach den offenen Almflächen geht es in vielen Serpentinen und auf schmalsten Pfaden durch den Bergwald insgesamt 800 Tiefenmeter bis nach Gossensass.





Ein würdiger Abschluss für eine schöne Runde.

55 km und 2.300 HM


----------



## cschaeff (19. März 2019)

*FAZIT*

Drei Tage voll mit trails und viel Panorama. Zwei mal Alpenhauptkammquerung mit vier schönen Auffahrten und nicht minder schicken trails bergab. Durch die hohe Erlebnisdichte kam uns die Tour deutlich länger vor. Als Vorbereitung für einen langen Alpencross oder für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch.


----------



## detlefs (20. März 2019)

schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos...macht Lust auf's nachfahren im Sommer


----------



## Holzlarer (20. März 2019)

Yep, schön bebildeter Bericht und wieder mal muss ich feststellen das mir der 1 er auch noch fehlt  aber dieses Jahr............




cschaeff schrieb:


> Dann wird uns klar, dass wir mit die letzten sind, die diesen trail in "natürlichem" Zustand befahren haben.



Jau, so siehts aus. So verrückt wie überall, man wird schräg angeguckt da man als mtb´er den weg kaputt macht, dann wird er offiziell kaputt gemacht und plötzlich ist man willkommen 

https://www.meinbezirk.at/stubai-wi...ner-geschichtstraechtigen-verbindung_a2865602


----------



## missfranzi (20. März 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Schöner Wasserfall, die Frage ist nur, wo geht der Weg da vorbei?


Könnte man den Weg auf dem Foto theoretisch erkennen? Find ihn nicht...


----------



## cschaeff (21. März 2019)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Könnte man den Weg auf dem Foto theoretisch erkennen? Find ihn nicht...


Rechts vom Wasserfall am Übergang der rd. 45° geneigten Grasschulter zu den steileren Schrofen. Wenn du ranzoomst, siehst du an zwei Stellen helle Holzbohlen unten am Weg.


----------



## missfranzi (21. März 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Rechts vom Wasserfall ..


jetzt hab ichs auch... hab die ganze Zeit unten beim Wasserfall gesucht  - aber ihr seid ja schon 'auf der Höhe' und in Verlängerung des Weges unter Euch kommt man zu der genannten Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (21. März 2019)

Yep


----------



## Lenka K. (21. März 2019)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> der 1 er auch noch fehlt aber dieses Jahr.


Ja, genau! Noch schnell hin, bevor er dahin ist! Wie dieser oder der Planseetrail .

@cschaeff Schöner Bericht! Und gekonnt das Tourismusverseuchte Zillertal umschifft!


----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2019)

Danke für deinen Hinweis @cschaeff auf euren Tourbericht  vor lauter Skifahren  beinahe verpaßt.

Schön eure Tour im Juni mit den blühenden Wiesen und Alpenrosen  ergibt ganz andere Eindrücke.
Und danke für die gute Beschreibung übers Weitental, herrlich da hoch, aber für uns hat das an diesem Tag nicht gepaßt.
Scheußlich zwischen den ganzen Touris von der Bahn hoch.
Kommentar 2017 in St. Jodock "nachdem es tödliche Unfälle wegen Kollisionen mit Bikern gegeben hat wird ein extra Weg für Biker geschaffen"

...aber was uns gar nicht gefallen hat, war der Gasthof Stein, Essen war nicht gut und wir sind unfreundlich behandelt worden.


----------



## Hofbiker (28. April 2019)

Hallo cschaeff
Ein sehr schöner Bericht, finde viele bekannte Impressionen. Ich würde gerne sofort losfahren, 

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## khahn (23. Juli 2019)

Sind die Runde am WE gefahren. Wirklich tolle Strecke.
Abfahrten nach Gossensass und vom Pfitscher Joch super.
Die überraschende Krönung war jedoch die Abfahrt vom Tuxer Joch nach Kasern.
Komplett neu angelegter Trail mit über 50 Kehren.
Der Bagger steht noch da für das letzte Finish.
Danke für den Bericht


----------



## TitusLE (24. Juli 2019)

khahn schrieb:


> Die überraschende Krönung war jedoch die Abfahrt vom Tuxer Joch nach Kasern.


So unterschiedlich sind doch die Wahrnehmungen. Ich bin den Trail da noch nicht gefahren, aber @cschaeff bedauerte ja, dass der Trail plattgemacht wird.


khahn schrieb:


> Abfahrten nach Gossensass und vom Pfitscher Joch super.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Bin ich im letzten Jahr jeweils zweimal gefahren und fand's klasse. Vom Brenner Grenzkamm runter top und nicht zu schwer zu fahren, vom Pfitscher Joch schon etwas anspruchsvoller für mich Flachlandtiroler.
Aber die Runde hat mich jetzt echt auf den Geschmack gebracht. Super


----------



## lahnbiker (10. Oktober 2019)

Bin durch Link im Footer, eigentlich aus dem Tourbericht von eurer Dolomitentour, hierher gekommen. Toller Tourbericht   danke!

Die Olpererumrundung als Dreitagestour steht bei mir auch schon seit Jahren auf dem Plan und musste vor zwei Wochen leider wieder kurzfristig verschoben werden. Bericht und Bilder machen jetzt noch mehr Lust die Tour endlich mal anzugehen. Euer Startpunkt ist auch eine gute Alternative zum bisher angedachten Start in Lanersbach oder Finkenberg. Erspart man sich damit doch die langweilige An- und Abfahrt durchs Zillertal.


----------



## Trail-Fail (11. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind die Tour im August gefahren. Super Route, vielen Dank! Wir haben die letzte Etappe allerdings aufgeteilt und es somit als 4-tägige Tour gefahren. Für durchschnittlich trainierte Biker meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Alternative, und man schafft dann auch die Abreise per Auto am letzen Tag bequem. Tuxer Joch und Brenner Grenzkamm an einem Tag halte ich schon für ziemlich knackig, zumal man bei beiden Anstiegen ein Stück schiebt.


----------



## peter1966 (11. Oktober 2019)

Wir sind die Tour heuer auch als 3 Tagestour ab Mayrhofen gefahren....Perfekt  
Mayrhofen-Gries am Brenner-Gossensass-Sankt Jakob-Mayrhofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1966 (22. Juni 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Deswegen lockte das Weitental und der schöne Wasserfall als alternativer Aufstieg zum Joch.


Hallo cscheaff
Nun ist es wieder so weit ...wir fahren die Tour https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42014.html ab Mittwoch als Trainingseinheit für größeres...?
Deine Alternativ Route ab Hintertux war wohl diese...die Grüne oder ? die schaut auf den Fotos Super aus..die Tragestrecke dürfte max. 30 min. sein oder.





Falls du nicht mehr weist wo das war...deine Kampfbilder 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/olperer-runde-tourbericht.886712/#post-15805426


----------



## cschaeff (22. Juni 2020)

Ah, für die Abenteuerwertung 
Getragen haben wir maximal 10 Minuten, direkt an der Steilstufe am Wasserfall (Drahtseil). Davor 5 Minuten geschoben. Oben raus noch mal vielleicht 20 Min. schieben.
Hat die Etappe schon aufgewertet. Den Sommerberg damals hoch fand ich gruselig.
Wünsche gutes Gelingen und bleibt's gesund...


----------



## peter1966 (22. Juni 2020)

Ok .. Danke für die Info , also für den ersten Tag gut zum warm tragen 
Den Sommerberg mag ich auch nicht...auch wenn das Panorama nicht schlecht ist.
Jetzt frage ich noch mal ganz frech  ? seit ihr die komplette Grüne gefahren oder die Schwarze und dann weiter grün


----------



## cschaeff (22. Juni 2020)

...die Grüne


----------



## Room3 (9. Juli 2020)

Mega schöne Runde. Sind letztes Wochenende gefahren. Vielen Dank für den Bericht.
1. Finkenberg - Tuxerjochhaus
2. Tuxerjoch - Brenner Grenzkamm - Enzianhütte
3. Enzianhütte - Schlüsseljoch - Pfitscher - Finkenberg
Für die MTB-Tragepassage am Brenner haben wir ca 40min. benötigt (Habe leider keine Alternative zum gesperrten Forstweg finden können).
Tuxerjochhaus fand ich jetzt vor allem das Essen nicht so prickelnd, Enzianhütte dafür um so schöner.
Wasserfall konnten wir leider nicht fahren da es am 1. Tag stark geregnet hat.


----------



## Florian (10. Juli 2020)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Kommt am Ende


Ist das Ende schon erreicht? Mit anderen Worten: Gibt es schon irgendwo GPS-Daten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (10. Juli 2020)

Florian schrieb:


> Ist das Ende schon erreicht? Mit anderen Worten: Gibt es schon irgendwo GPS-Daten?


Gab es mal. Auf gpsies


----------



## Florian (10. Juli 2020)

???

Aber der oben genannte kommt wahrscheinlich halbwegs hin, oder?








						Mountainbike: 3 Tage Zillertal-Brenner-Pfitscherjoch m Trails - 5800hm
					

Track der Kategorie Mountainbike, Länge: 143,5 km, Höhe: 5225 m. Die Tour befindet sich in Österreich, Tirol, Finkenberg, Zillertal.




					www.gps-tour.info


----------



## soundfreak (10. Juli 2020)

kann evt. jemand bitte noch die tracks direkt hier im topic anhängen ... ?  Falls sie noch jemand hat ...


----------



## peter1966 (10. Juli 2020)

Jeep....kann ich gerne machen, ich bin ja die Tour vor 14 Tagen gefahren.


----------



## dede (10. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip für Gondelnichtverweigerer: statt des relativ unspektakulären Talgerolles zwischen Finkenberg und Vorderlanersbach kann man mit Hilfe der Penkenbahn ab Mayrhofen "oben rum" (z.B. via Penkengrat und Wanglalm, ggf. sogar noch trailig bis zum Lämmmerbichl verlängern) noch eine deutlich aussichtsreichere Panoramaverbindung darstellen und spart sich in Summe sogar noch ein paar Hm. Wer sich vor an sich fürs Biken gesperrten Abschnitten nicht scheut, dem sei das Stichwort "Moorweg" ans Herz gelegt, da kann man sogar noch ein wenig (illegal) trailen....


----------



## peter1966 (10. Juli 2020)

dede schrieb:


> Wer sich vor an sich fürs Biken gesperrten Abschnitten nicht scheut, dem sei das Stichwort "Moorweg" ans Herz gelegt, da kann man sogar noch ein wenig (illegal) trailen....


Na ja..das kann richtig Ärger geben was man so hört.. ?
Es gibt aber noch die 14 € Alternative ... mit dem Bus von Mayrhofen bis Hintertux  Persönlich finde ich die Strecke May-Tux für ein MTB eh fad.


----------



## Room3 (13. Juli 2020)

Hier unsere Tracks. Hoffe man kann die so verwenden. 
Um die fade Strecke Mayrhofen -Tux zu vermeiden wär meine usrsprüngliche Idee gewesen ab Schwaz über die Weidner Hütte Geiseljoch zu fahren und dann mit der Zillertalbahn am letzten Tag wieder nach Schwaz ging sich aber zeitlich nicht aus bei uns. Haben aufm Tuxer Haus welche getrofen die das an einem Tag gefahren sind bis zum Tuxer Haus sollte also machbar sein.


----------



## soundfreak (21. August 2020)

Danke @Room3 für die tracks !    

Hat sich das jemand schon mal überlegt, diese runde nur in 2 Tagen zu machen...?

Mal "durchrechnen", inwieweit das sinn macht.

Start Gossensass bietet sich an, und nur ca.2,5h anreise inkl. Kaffeepause...  ? das lässt auch etwas planungsspielraum übrig...

An schönen Herbsttagen muss die Tour ja ein ABSOLUTER Traum sein ...


----------



## findel (22. August 2020)

Servus,

weiß einer von euch, wo ich in Finkenberg oder näherer Umgebung offiziell parken kann???

@soundfreak .. die Runde kann man sicher auch in 2 Tagen machen. Ich bin damals in Finkenberg gestartet mit Übernachtung auf der Sattelbergalm.


----------



## Bergsieger (22. August 2020)

Hatte vor einiger Zeit das gefuden:










						Anreise
					

Anreise mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln Dank der Zillertalbahn ist Mayrhofen ab Jenbach entspannt mit dem Zug erreichbar. Zwischen Mayrhofen und Finkenberg oder Ginzling verkehren Busse. Reiseausk…




					gamshuette.at
				



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1966 (22. August 2020)

findel schrieb:


> die Runde kann man sicher auch in 2 Tagen machen.


Ha....dann kannst aber treten und treten....das ist dann eher die Sportliche Variante....und nicht die Genusstour.  ?


> Servus,
> weiß einer von euch, wo ich in Finkenberg oder näherer Umgebung offiziell parken kann???


Lau oder Kostenpflichtig ? ... Ich parke immer auf einem Parkplatz fast gegenüber vom Bahnhof Mayrhofen .. kostet für 4 Tage 22€ am Automaten. Für Lau gibt es wenig Plätze....


----------



## findel (22. August 2020)

für lau muss nicht sein, Hauptsache ich muss mir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, ob die Karre abgeschleppt wird oder ich eine Besitzstörungsklage an den Hals bekomme.


----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2020)

Gegenüber vom Sporthotel Stock kann man in Finkenberg frei parken. Zumindest vor 15 Jahren


----------



## findel (22. August 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Gegenüber vom Sporthotel Stock kann man in Finkenberg frei parken. Zumindest vor 15 Jahren


Der war gut..?


----------



## Hofbiker (23. August 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Gegenüber vom Sporthotel Stock kann man in Finkenberg frei parken. Zumindest vor 15 Jahren


Nachdem das Sporthotel ein 3 geschossige Tiefgarage gebaut hat, wird dieser Parkplatz wohl Geschichte sein


----------



## soundfreak (23. August 2020)

hab mir die runde noch etwas genauer angeschaut.
da mitfahrer lieber fahren und weniger schieben, wär eine etwas genauere zeitangabe sehr hilfreich.

schieben richtung schlüsseljoch ca. 30 - 45min
im bereich des schleierfalls (nach hintertux) gesamt ca. 30 min tragen + schieben (ich weis - könnte man auch auf forststraße hochfahren)
nach sattelbergalm nochmals ca. max 45min schieben bis sattelberg (wenn man früher auf den forstweg abbiegt, wird es natürlich weniger)

liege ich mit zeitangaben in etwa richtig?
----------------
@cschaeff : den schlenker vor gries am brenner (über padaun - das sind ca. 400hm extra) hast du nicht mitgemacht?

@peter1966 : ist es dieser trail wert, die extra hm zu machen .. ? hast du diese extra höhenmeter nun bei beiden deiner fahrten mitgenommen?
----------------
wie ist die aktuelle situation mit dem bauer nach der sattelbergalm - was empfehlt ihr?
----------------

diese route in 2 tagen, das wäre dann
tag 1: gossensass bis tux/hintertux mit ca. 2800hm, bei ca. 85km
tag 2: hintertux, grenzkamm, gossensass mit ca. 2100hm, bei ca. 60km  (ohne variante padaun)

möchte es deshalb eher in 2 tagen (samstag u. sonntag) machen, da die planung mit mitfahrer, extraurlaub usw. alles kurzfristiger möglich ist, und man kann sich eher noch nach gutem wetter richten 


danke für jegl. hilfe !


----------



## peter1966 (23. August 2020)

Na ja.....2 Tage sind schon sportlich.... ? aber durch aus machbar.
Schleierfall sind 15 min schieben tragen....Enzianhütte bis Schlüsseljoch sind es eher max.30 min schieben...vieles kann man auch fahren....von der Satterlbergalm bis zum Sattelberg gibt es eigentlich nichts zu schieben da ist alles fahrbar...und das Problem mit dem Bauer gibt es schon lange nicht mehr...man darf den Forstweg benützen.


----------



## dede (24. August 2020)

Würde mich bei deiner Fitness auch eher am unteren Rand der Zeitangaben orientieren. Sattelberg kannst bei entsprechender Kraft und Aufwärtsfahrtechnik (da muss man teilweise schon "eine inteligente Linie fahren können") so gut wie komplett durchtreten. Die Piste ist halt nach der Sattelalm teilweise stark erodiert und ausgewaschen und kostet v.a. deswegen Körner (ein bisschen vergleichbar mit dem Flatschjoch, falls du das kennen solltest). Der Bauer ist Geschichte, sein Sohn bedeutend "gesellschaftsfähiger"....
Wann bist genau dort? Ich übernachte von So auf Mo beim Luis auf der Sattelbergalm.
Wennst im Herbst fahren willst, dann schau dir noch den Zusatzschlenker übers Truna- und Eggerjoch an (ggf. mit der Bergeralmbahn ein paar Hm einsparen). Das ist Lärchenpanorama pur (und der Lärchentrail selbst ist auch ganz nett) => Bergeralm-Gerichtsherrenalm-Trunahütte-Trunajoch-Lichtsee-Eggerjoch-Lärchwiesenweg Ri Kastnerbergalm-Lärchensteig-Obernberg und dann "regulär" weiter zur Sattelbergalm


----------



## soundfreak (24. August 2020)

auffahrt flatschjoch kenne ich nur von west nach ost (leider mussten wir aus zeitgründen wieder gleiche route abfahren ?
auffahrt war sacksteil - aber guter bis sehr guter forstweg. 
die biketour bis auf das flatschjoch war aber ein traum (ende oktober 2019) 

du meinst aber wohl auffahrt flatschjoch vom pfitschertal (osten) aus?
------
deine wegbeschreibung reicht mir aber   schieben/treten ist also zeitlich egal 
------
mit deinem zusatzkringel aber dann fix ein 3rd tag, danke mal für diese variante!
------
zeit ist noch nicht fixiert
nächsten so/mo aber sicher nicht. wenn, dann runde eher spontan an einem samstag/sonntag im september/anfang oktober - je nach wetter 
--------
danke für top infos !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (7. September 2020)

laut @cschaeff ist abfahrt vom pfitscher joch richtung schlegeis vor den (vielen) wanderern natürlich ein sehr großer vorteil.
hat jemand erfahrung mit abfahrt untertags?
konkret wär geplant start pfitscherhaus in der mittagszeit bzw. früher nachmittag (12:30 bis 13:30).
gibts evt. doch ein zeitfenster untertags mit weniger wanderer im auf/abstieg?
-----------

nach den starkregen in den letzten tagen/wochen, sind auf der strecke zum schlüsseljoch/pfitscher joch/tuxer joch und sattelbergalm probleme auf der strecke (murschäden o.ä.) bekannt?   

danke für infos !


----------



## TitusLE (7. September 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit abfahrt untertags?


Ich bin da bisher dreimal runter. Einmal zu Fuß, zweimal mit dem Fahrrad. Zweimal in den Sommerferien, einmal in den ersten Oktobertagen. Ich kann mich an kein Mal erinnern, wo es so voll war, dass es ein Problem mit dem Rad gegeben hätte oder gar hat. Die paar Wanderer bleiben i. d. R. stehen und gucken, was man da mit seinem Rad treibt.


----------



## cbtp (7. September 2020)

soundfreak schrieb:


> laut @cschaeff ist abfahrt vom pfitscher joch richtung schlegeis vor den (vielen) wanderern natürlich ein sehr großer vorteil.
> hat jemand erfahrung mit abfahrt untertags?
> konkret wär geplant start pfitscherhaus in der mittagszeit bzw. früher nachmittag (12:30 bis 13:30).
> gibts evt. doch ein zeitfenster untertags mit weniger wanderer im auf/abstieg?
> ...



Ich bin gerade erst am Freitag vom Pfitscher Joch zum Schlegeis hinunter. 
War um zirka 16:00 - 17:00 Uhr
Da war nicht so extrem viel los – vor allem im Vergleich wie es später beim Schlegeis zugegangen ist ...
Insgesamt zirka 25 Wanderer, alles problemlos.
4-5 Radfahrer haben auch gerade zum Pfitscher Joch hinaufgeschoben.

....

War am Freitag auch am Flatscherjoch (fahr ich lieber als das Schlüsseljoch), da war der Trail (5/5a) perfekt.
Bei der Auffahrt vom Brenner war nur bei einer Kurve recht weit oben gerade der Bagger im Einsatz und hat die Serpentine repariert (einfach vorbeischieben).
Vor der Baumgrenze war auf der Forststraße im Wald ein bisschen eine Bagger/Traktorspur. War auf dem feuchten Untergrund (und der bekannten Steilheit) ein eher durchwachsener Genuss – zum Glück nicht die ganze Zeit  

....

Am Tuxer Joch war ich am Samstag, da war auch alles ohne einem Problem fahrbar. War am frühen Nachmittag und es waren dort ebenfalls zirka 25 Wanderer unterwegs. Einer hat gleich ganz oben - trotz freundlichstem Verhalten - gemault weil man hier als Radfahrer unterwegs ist, obwohl oben ein Shared-Trail Schild ist, und mehrfach die MTB-Schilder aufgestellt sind ... 

Padaun war auch alles okay, im Trail nur für ein kurzes Stück mehr oder weniger ein Bach – aber alles problemlos fahrbar.


----------



## soundfreak (7. September 2020)

vielen *Dank *!

rentiert sich der schlenker über padaun .. ? sind doch so 3-400 hm mehr
also wohl ca. 1h mehr gegenüber der direkten route wenn ich das richtig angeschaut habe ..

stimmt, variante über flatschjoch wäre spannende alternative, auffahrt kenne ich ja schon   
das sprengt dann aber wohl das tageslimit tag 1, um die gesamte runde in 2 tagen (halbwegs) stressfrei zu machen


----------



## Fubbes (7. September 2020)

Padauner Sattel rentiert sich immer. Dort gibt es auch ne nette Unterkunft (Steckholzer).


----------



## soundfreak (19. September 2020)

Heute den tag 1 gemacht...
Wie geplant ging die Route von Gossensaß,Schlüsseljoch,Pfitscher Joch,Finkenberg bis Hintertux.
Gesamt gut 2800hm und 85km

Anfangs war die Aussicht zum Schlüsseljoch u. dann in das Pfitscher Tal noch etwas trüb, aber Sicht wurde dann minütlich besser.

Auffahrt Schlüsseljoch ca. 20 bis 25min schieben. Abfahrt Schlüsseljoch wie schon weiter oben beschrieben einfach, aber etwas tiefer Schotter u. teilweise ausgewaschene Stellen, also schon etwas Vorsicht walten lassen...
Taleinwärts Richtung Pfitscher Joch nett über Gemeindestrassen u. Feldwege, ging es dann in perfekter Steigung rauf zum Pfitscher Joch, je höher, je schöner ❤❤❤

Rückblick in das Pfitscher Tal



Am Pfitscher Haus perfekte Hüttenmakkaroni mit Drink. Trotz der vielen Leute ging das sehr schnell in der Küche, TOP organisiert, Kompliment!

Abfahrt Richtung Norden Schlegeis zuerst noch auf dem breiten Schotterweg, startet dann auf Höhe Lavitzalm der wunderbare Trail ❤
Mal schön glatt mit Platten,dann wieder einige Stufen, paar verwinkelte bzw. leicht verblockte Stellen. Wunderbar für einen, der mittlere Schwierigkeit (leichter S2?) gut beherrscht.
Abfahrt startete um ca. 13.30. Wegen dem schönen Wetter waren heute massig Wanderer unterwegs. Einige Male musste man schon etwas warten,aber prinzipiell waren die Leute/Wanderer kein grosses Problem.
Über Nebenstrassen weiter talauswärts bis Finkenstein, mit dem ein u. anderen schönen Blick in die umliegenden Berge ?

Nicht zu unterschätzen sind dann die restlichen ca. 700hm bis Hintertux. Viele Abschnitte abseits der Haupstrasse und entlang der Tuxer Ache fand ich ganz nett/schön, auch ein schöner Kontrast zu den 2 hohen Übergängen am Beginn der Tour.
Natürlich gibt es Richtung Hintertux aber keine krassen S2/S3 Panoramatrails  o.ä. ??? ???

Aussicht Pfitscher Joch Richtung Norden/Schlegeis Speicher


Habe den Tag 1 auf Komoot mit einigen Fotos mitgetrackt. Durch fehlerhaftes gps wurden es über 3500hm. In Wirklichkeit waren das heute aber NUR ca. !!!!  2800hm !!!!!

Vielen Dank nochmals an @cschaeff für die Aufbereitung dieser wunderbaren Tour hier im Forum und den Rest der User für die nützlichen Tipps ?  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (20. September 2020)

Tag 2 der Olperer Umrundung:

Nach dem sehr sehr guten Frühstück im Thermal Badhotel Kirchler (auch Abendessen am Vortag war ganz gut) ging es auf top Forstweg bei Bichleralm vorbei Richtung Schleierwasserfall. Hier gab es eine kurze knackige Aufwärtspassage mit schieben/tragen. Bergseitig ist ein Seil. Vor allem bei trockenen Verhältnissen und gutem Schuhwerk ist diese Passage gut zu schaffen. Wetterprognose für Tag 2 war zuerst etwas unsicher... Schlussendlich war der Aufstieg ü. den Wasserfall u. das fast menschenleere Weitental das erste Highlight des Tages ❤??

Aufstieg zum Schleierfall


Blick in das Weitental


Weiterweg zum Tuxerhaus u. Tuxer Jöchl ist fast zu 100% fahrbar. Einige knackig steile Stellen sind aber schon dabei.
Am Tuxer Joch angekommen war schon die Murmelbahn in das Schmirntal zu sehen,welche 2018/2019 als shared Trail neu angelegt wurde. Absolut nachvollziehbar, dass auch Auffahrt zu 90% möglich ist, durch die 65 Kurven ist der Trail bis auf kurze Abschnitte ganz unten sehr gut fahrbar. Qualität des Trails war hervorragend, kaum Stellen wo das Wasser etwas ausgeschwemmt hat. Aktuell würde man hier sogar einen Kinderwagen ohne große  probleme hochschieben...


Start Abfahrt um ca. halb 11.
Wanderer waren kein Problem. Ab der Mitte kamen dann aber schon die ersten Biker hoch, also noch später wird bei Top Wetter auf diesem Trail-Abschnitt wohl ein wildes Gewusel sein ...sprich empfehle zeitige Abfahrt... ?


----------



## soundfreak (20. September 2020)

Weiterweg talauswärts bis St. Jodok war recht stressfrei. auf der Brennerbundesstraße bis Gries war es  dann aber einige Male sehr knapp mit überholenden Autos ?

Auffahrt Sattelbergalm anfangs auf steilerer Asphaltpiste, wurde es dann ein super Forstweg. Einkehr auf der Sattelbergalm ist eine 100%tige Weiterempfehlung. Habe selten so gute Kaspressknödel auf Salat gegessen.
Nach Alm noch etwas flach, zieht der Forstweg in immer wieder kurzen steilen Rampen Richtung Sattelberg - Gipfel hoch.
Das Wetterglück war noch immer auf meiner Seite, Aussicht rundum war imposant- absolut das Highlight 2 am Tourtag 2 ❤

Blick Richtung Norden


Hier beginnt dann der schöne u. Technisch einfache Brenner Grenzkamm, welcher sich viele km Richtung südwesten um die Berge herumschlängelt (in leichtem Auf u. Ab).



Ich folgte dem Grenzkamm bis unterhalb des Sandjöchl's, wo dann ein mittelschwerer wunderschöner Trail auf dem 1er Wanderweg Richtung Gossensass geht --->> absolutes Highlight 3  <<---
-------------
Würde ich die Olperer Umrundung nochmals so machen?  -->> JA
Für mich war diese 2 Tagesrunde eine der schönsten Touren in den letzten 5 Jahren. ❤❤❤
Irgendwann wird es hoffentlich eine Wiederholung geben.

Auch Tag 2 wurde mit Komoot mitgetrackt. (Auf Komoot sind noch viele weitere Fotos von der Tour verlinkt).


----------



## wasserfalltante (26. September 2020)

Hier noch ein der Bericht der Tour in meinem Blog. Echt empfehlenswert!








						Last days of summer - eine letzte Gepäcktour am Brenner
					

Mitte September, die Wetteraussichten sind gut. Spontan entscheiden wir, eine vielleicht letzte große MTB Tour mit Gepäck und Übernachtung im Grenzbereich Italien und Österreich - zu Fuße vom Brenner, im Zillertal, am Gletscher - zu machen. Es hat sich gelohnt.



					www.freiefahrtfuerkatrin.de


----------



## cschaeff (26. September 2020)

Toller Bericht und schöne Fotos   
Haben die alle Kehren am Tuxer nummeriert?
Habe gelesen, dass der Abschnitt Enzianhütte-Schlüsseljoch auch geschliffen werden soll. Habt ihr da schon was von den Bauarbeiten gesehen?


----------



## soundfreak (26. September 2020)

hab nur einige taferln oben runter gesehen - nummeriert war da in 5 er schritten. Kurven waren teilweise etwas enger, aber eig. alle gut fahrbar.
Als Biobiker wird dieser shared trail auch im uphill gut fahrbar sein. Nur sehr weit unten - ca. Kurve 10 - sind einige kurze sehr steile rampen.   

Von hintertux hoch ist aber mit sicherheit  um einiges schöner (auch wenn man nur die forstpiste nimmt).
Den monotonen 65-kurvenschlauch hoch mit wanderern u. talwärts fahrenden bikern halte ich etwas eintönig...    

Enzianhütte weiter bergwärts war noch kein bagger in sicht.
es wurden nur direkt in der umgebung der enzianhütte einige holzpaläste gebaut...


----------



## soundfreak (7. Juli 2022)

Da es ein recht frisches video von dem shared trail über das tuxerjoch mit den über 60 kurven gibt poste ich hier mal den link dazu ... 🙃🤪




Ich bleib dabei,  lieber fahre ich den schlauch abwärts ... 😉


----------

